
Why are there toilets on my openSUSE wallpaper? - f2n
https://cloudyday.tech.blog/2018/05/16/why-are-there-toilets-on-my-opensuse-wallpaper/
======
bifrost
I suspect most humans who use openSUSE also use toilets. I'm sure there are
outliers but hey...

